# autotrail scout



## Chitster (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi all, any of you guys own an autotrail scout, I have one on order and I would like to know if there is a storage compartment under the spare wheel at the rear all the pics show a pair of locks/catches there? Any other comments regarding the Scout would also be much appreciated.

Many thanks

The Chitster


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Chitster, we have an Auto Trail Chieftain, if the locker you mention is the same as ours, there is no compartment it is for access to the wiring for the lights. 
Lin


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi chitser, i have a 56 plate scout on the merc 316 chassis, yes there is a locker under the spare wheel cover on the rear of the van. i keep wetsuits , levelling blocks and muddy stuff in there so it doesnt ruin the main lockers. the layout suits us as i can stay up watching telly and my other half can go to bed and i dont disturb her. the only problem i had with mine was the toilet flush was very weak. but when you look in the cassette locker you can see a small orange restrictor in the pipe, i squeezed this out with pliers and it made a huge difference. any more questions just ask, all the best sean


----------



## Chitster (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info Sean, much appreciated.

The Chitster


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya both 

I have an Auto-trail Scout on a fiat base 57 plate and I don't have a compartment under the spare wheel? I have locks but its just blank underneath. 8O


----------

